# Kaptain Dakka Skraga's Freebooterz Vs Klan Kamikarzi (Pics 10th July, VV)



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Kaptain Dakka Skraga Vs Klan Kamikarzi.

This thread is a big old Greenskin WIP for Tinkerbell and myself to show the building of our repsctive Waaaarghs. ( It also doubles as my Admin Challange WIP._

Tinkerbell and I have been on at each other to start a 40k and WHF army respectivly for a while now.

Tink chose to do Orks and I started getting misty-eyed remembering my old Kult of Speed army whilst talking to her about them.
But it would be a bit silly to do two Ork armies in one house so after a bit of further thought I decided to do the greenskins in WHF.


So blowing the cobwebs out of my brainpan I spent a whole day at work trying to think of a strong theme for my army. (I wonder how many books have the text upside down..)

The kernal of an idea started when I thought that Orc Boys with white headbands with a red spot on and white sheilds with the sunz center painted red would look rather cool.

So Klan Kamikarzi was born, quickly Samuri Black Orcs (and all other heavily armoured characters), Ninja Night Goblins and ****** Hat wearing peasant style Goblins joined the original thought.

Mork knows what I am going to do with Savage Orcs and Forest Goblins but that will have to come along later. ( Although suggestions would be welcome.)

So as soon as I got paid I was off to GW to buy the £50 box set and a box of Gobbos.

With the Admin Challange starting all was well timed.:so_happy:

I have started to carve notches in the Ork boys heads to put the headbands on and will post up some pictures soon as they are ready for paint.


And now goodbye from me and hello from her..............................


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaptain Dakka Skraga's Freebooterz.*

As Vash explained in the starting post we are doing a joint Ork WIP.

I wanted to do Orks in 40k because they are about as different as one can get from my High Elves.

I was walking through town and the the idea of a pirate theme hit me.
I thought I was being very original but when I turned to Vash an mentioned it he got all excited and said he loved the old Freebooterz and it would be a great chance for me to get into the converting side of the hobby.

When we got home he dissapeared into the spare room and re-emerged triumphantly clutching a 2nd edition codex with a few pics of the old freebooterz minis.

With the recent Pirates of the Caribbean films in mind I started to try to find Orky Glyphs that would make a good name for my Warboss.
Using Vash's  40k Ork Glyph Dictionary.  I found the ones that sounded most like Captian Jack Sparrow and Kaptain Dakka Skraga is the closest fit.

I have bought a Box of the new Ork boyz, a blister of 4 Grots and a box of Ogre Kingdoms Gnobblers to convert into more Grots.

Now Im off to clean up all those Grots....................


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet, cant wait to see the product.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice definately gonna be wathching this one, thought about the ninga ogre at all vash? It would look cool.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Tinkerbell said:


> Ogre Kingdoms Gnobblers to convert into more Grots.
> 
> Now Im off to clean up all those Grots....................


:headbutt: NNOoooo not more gnobblers into grots. They do make fantasy gobbos that make great grots with little effort. Well Tinkerbell if you can turn them into convincing grots then your better than the rest. 

For you pirate orks aobut half way down the page is a way to make pirate hats out of greenstuff http://www.coolminiornot.com/go.php/go/articlephp/aid/354?
and I had to show you my friends ork pirate that he made mostly out of greenstuff.
http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27151&hl=

Vash.

Interesting idea for an orc army should be a lot of fun. You could also do some looted orc stuff. Take dwarf cannons and turn the inside to the outside and you have mechanical gears showing for your orc cannon or dwarf bolt thrower as your looted spear chukka. You could also use the goblin hewer but put an orc head on it. Skaven throwing stars and knives for the gobbos or equipment from the skaven assassins.

Either way I'm sure I'll have other useless input for both of these projects.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Pretty good ideas, especially Klan Kamikarzi. Not quite sure if this would help, but here are some ideas.

Tinkerbell: visit this thread
http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116038
He does an exceptionally well made freebootaz army, when he is not working on the Death orks of Kreig. He has a pretty good tutorial on how to do the tricorn hats on page 6.

Vash: You could perhaps do a Buddhist monk or a shrine priest/priestess for the forest goblins. I'm thinking of kappas for the savage orcs, or perhaps even Kabuki style face paint for the orcs.

Hope this helps.

Edit: added page number for the tutorial.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Oooh this is going to be a cool thread.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the Links very helpful.... i shall try and get s some pics posted up soon, after ive done a bit more converting etc... there are a lot of guys in bits at the mo...


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Vash's Admin Challange installment 1.*

Thanks for all the ideas and interest guys.

Not much to show so far Im afraid but a good start has been made on my first unit.

I have GSed all the head gear on a Orc Boys unit (20) so that all I have to do now is put them together pretty much as the box kit. (Bar a few weapon conversions, only three types of choppa in the box was a bit to samey for me.)

Rank D









......D1......D2.....D3.....D4.....D5

I probably be using be using this unit as Big Uns which should get the pointage going a bit.

I will do individual Boy pics after they have been painted for a closer look.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I love the lamp shade hat briiliant, looking forward to the paint job.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well we cant let Vash get a head start on me now can we......

So after a few tantrums over GS here is what ive done so far...

Working from left to right a simple wire nose ring and an old auto pistol from vash's bits box, next we have a GS pirate hat, eye patch and a sawn off lasgun, and last is another pirate hat and a scratch built cutlass and a cut and shut lasgun.









In this picture we have GS eye patch and a Cadian laspistol and on the right we have a GS waist band sash (pistol to be added)









In this picture we have 2 grots with 2 GS bandana style head scarfs, the left one still needs a pistol, the right one has a yet another cut and shut MK1 lasgun.









Here is a group shot of the Grots from Gnobblers









And last but not least some of the boyz ive been workng on..


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Vash- looking good for the first group of boyz. I like the feral approach of the warband with the different hats.

Tink- the ork boyz are looking really good with lots of character. THe grots well you know how I feel about the gnobblers as grots.:suicide: The GS is good on these but I don't think the gretchin heads work on the gnobbler body. The head is way bigger than the body I would suggest sticking with the gnobbler head and body and just GSing them to your liking. 

Good to see both of you making progress on these armies.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

O_O
...Is that a rum bottle that the grot is holding? 
Good quick and easy conversions, and good job on the GSing.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Some of them do look like they have big heads but i think that makes them funnier, i really like them nice work tink.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good so far


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Vash's Admin Challange installment 2.*

Like you need a head start there Tinks,icknose:
The rate Tinkerbell paints as you may know already folks, means that I probably could use a two month headstart and still paint less. :laugh:


So with that mind I have started to get a wiggle on and heres the next Rank ready for spraying.

Rank C









.......C1.......C2.......C3.......C4......C5

So more GSed Kamikarzi head bands and another chinese style ****** Hat (Ok its a Lampshade..) I have also started playing with Katana type Choppas from plasticard to try and get a more Japanese feel for the unit.

Rank D is now undercoated Black and hopefully I will get some Orc flesh on them V soon.

Thats it for now folks see you all soon.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

very impressive, those grots made me laugh with those hats :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the Kachoppa Vash. Shouldn the entire army have Samurai Banner poles covered with orc glyphs?

The gnobble/grots look like deformed fraggles. Superb.

I'll have to keep an eye on this thread for certain.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

humakt said:


> I like the Kachoppa Vash. Shouldn the entire army have Samurai Banner poles covered with orc glyphs?


I have to agree, although that is a bit of added work. Also it may turn into a hassle trasporrtin them.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol I love those hats!!


----------

